# Winterizing /quickie Flush



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Just a Monday morning thought







I winterized and put her to bed for the winter yesterday after a cold Thanksgiving trip. Is there anything that needs to be done to the quikie flush to winterize it? I didnt even look at it after flushing, just put the cap on and went on with it. Thanks Mitch


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mitch,

I have been wondering the same. The only part that would be in danger of freezing damage would be the nozzle, and I doubt it would trap enough water







. Still to be safe, I plan on blowing a little air through ours as a last step in winterizing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

While winterizing my camper, I used the blow out plug and tried to blow as much water out of it as I could. I have one of those antifreeze pumps that basically is worthless, but thought that I might try to pump some antifreeze into it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I blew mine out with the blow out plug as well. I set the compressor line to 30 psi and blew it out. My concern was if the factor ran a line like a P-drain and it would hold the water. Only took a second and I heard it blowing clean.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I forgot all the QF
I gonna have to blow it out.
Thanks for the reminder









Don


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

When installed my Flush Nozzle I made sure that I had the line running down hill to the inlet and I installed the vac break at the flush head connection to allow air to let it drain back.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I blew it out this evening, I could hear water blowing into the tank. Dont know what made me think of it today maybe the 70 degree weather, it was 15 Thursday night and 20 Friday night with 70 today







I've got my first mod for the spring, drain it down hill. Thanks Mitch


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm with you Don. I didn't even think of the QF. Guess I'll be doing that this week too!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I'm with you Don. I didn't even think of the QF. Guess I'll be doing that this week too!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]65864[/snapback]​


Yup, I forgot the quickie flush. I even had it on my list to do.
Still managed to forget it.


----------

